# Ex-communicated Sikhs Can Seek Apology But At What Cost?



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 12, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-52bc896d-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier14.jpg"></a><br /><br />To recover password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br />** <strong>To share your views, you must <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Login (click here)</a> to the forum and then post your views in the relevant topic(s).</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/30851-ex-communicated-sikhs-chance-them-get.html">Ex-communicated Sikhs Can Seek Apology But at What Cost?</a> Please share your views...<br /><br /><strong>Snapshot</strong>: At a separate meeting of the five Sikh high priests held at Akal Takht today, it was decided to offer a golden chance to all ex-communicated persons to return to the mainstream of the Sikh community after seeking pardon for their mistakes at Akal Takht.<br /><br />They also prohibited Sikh scholars and sangat from commenting on Dasam Granth unless the final decision was taken by Akal Takht in this regard.  <strong>Read Full Article:: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/30851-ex-communicated-sikhs-chance-them-get.html">Ex-communicated Sikhs Can Seek Apology But at What Cost?</a></strong><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br />Aman Singh<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 12-Jun-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 22-May-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30915">SGPC displays rare historic treasure in Golden Temple</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>03:16 AM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30914">Tears and anger at last farewel</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>03:13 AM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30912">Statement from NDP Leader Jack Layton on remembering 1984</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>06:18 AM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30911">Forget about freedom: SC to husbands</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>62</td>	<td>05:22 AM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30910">Cabinet approves the Marriage Laws (Amendment) Bill, 2010 to amend the Hindu Marriage Act</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>22:13 PM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30906">Petition 'finally' introduced in Canadian Parliament !</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>59</td>	<td>18:34 PM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30905">Bhopal case exposes US double standards</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>59</td>	<td>22:29 PM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30904">Punjab farmers demand special trains from Bihar and UP to bring labourers for Paddy plantation</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>14:23 PM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30903">Thailand holds grand merit-making ceremony for fortune after political unrest</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>08:11 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30902">British Sikhs First Hear/See News of Pogroms (NeverForget1984.com video)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>08:02 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30901">US Congress Reacts to Pogroms (NeverForget1984.com video)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>07:57 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30900">Still no justice for Jassi</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>06:33 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30899">Hosh Wallon (Jagjit Singh)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>05:52 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30898">Stop Sikh Jokes! Sikhan de 12 kadon wajde hn</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>22:23 PM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30897">Sikh genocide petition has no place in Canada</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>05:09 AM, 11-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 22-May-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>178 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>321 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,053 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>3 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

